# Ce forum accueillerait-il le sujet des vieux Macs patchés pour installé Big Sur?



## Fennec72 (26 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir,

*J'aimerais savoir si ce forum "Customisation et hackintosh" est le bon forum pour le sujet des vieux Macs patchés pour installé Big Sur?*

Mon 2e Mac est un Mac mini mid-2011 passé à Catalina, puis Big Sur à l'aide de Patches et qui est étonnement plus fluide sous Big Sur qu'il l'était sous High Sierra le dernier macOS supporté officiellement.

*Pour info, deux choses déconnes sous Big Sur sur ce Mac Mini :*

Les informations Système ("à propos de ce mac") voient la carte wifi, mais le wifi n'est pas trouvé dans les connexions disponibles dans les Préférences Système.
Quand je me connecte au réseau en branchant, par exemple, mon iPhone en USB pour un partage de connexion:
Le Mac App Store affiche sa page d'accueil, mais il ne trouve aucune mise à jour.
Quand je veux me connecter à mon compte du Mac App Store, l'adresse e-mail et le mot de passe n'affichent aucune erreur, une fois cliqué le bouton "Se connecter", aucune erreur non plus, mais la connexion n'est pas faite!

Merci d’avance,

Cordialement,

Hervé


----------



## ericse (26 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir,
Je pense que tu trouveras plus ton bonheur dans le forum Big Sur : https://forums.macg.co/search/2765873/?q=patch+big+sur&o=relevance


----------



## Fennec72 (27 Novembre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je pense que tu trouveras plus ton bonheur dans le forum Big Sur : https://forums.macg.co/search/2765873/?q=patch+big+sur&o=relevance


Je recopie donc mon message dans la suite de message du sujet suivant:





						Installation sur des Mac incompatibles Big Sur
					

Bonjour,  J'ai un Macbook Pro Retina Early 2013 qui fonctionne encore très bien, mon utilisation étant surtout du graphisme / bureautique / lecture de vidéos, quelle n'a pas été ma surprise de voir que Big Sur n'était pas dispo pour ce modèle  ... Je ne m'étais pas renseigné avant car j'attends...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Locke (27 Novembre 2020)

Fennec72 a dit:


> Je recopie donc mon message dans la suite de message du sujet suivant:


Comme c'est fait, on va fermer ici ce message, histoire de ne pas jouer au ping-pong pour la même chose.


----------

